# liveing in thailand on pension



## hutchings1909

can any body tell me can i be liveing on my pension from august which will be about 230 pounds a week in thailand,i allready live with girl freind in her house in phan so i wont have to worry about renting a property


----------



## Guest

When you say you, you mean you and your girlfriend, unless she is working?

It's do-able if the girlfriend isn't too extravagant and you are happy with the simple life. If you are in Thailand right now, how are you finding it? Not having to shell out !00-150 pounds a month on rent makes a big difference.


----------



## BigSkip

It depends on your standard of living....I personally know of thais who live on 6,500b per month, extremely tight by u.s. standards. Can you on 37,000b per month sure.... I actually enjoy a higher standard, but I own a car, rent a 3 bed house with air con & eat out quite often. Life is good.


----------



## Cer

Would it be enough to obtain a Non Imm-O visa (and later extensions)?
The financial requirements are now 65.000 baht/month and 40.000 baht/month for resp. retirement and marriage visa.
I do people around me nowadays, who have to fear for their visa extension caused by the lower euro/pound.


----------



## hutchings1909

thanks for the replies,i asked this question because i used to live in Pattaya and you seem to go through money there like water, i am now staying with my girl friend in a village near chiang rei,like you said i dont have to fork out for rent so that is handy,i have my own car and life seems more simple in a village,once again thanks fort the replies, roy


----------



## hutchings1909

*extensions*



Cer said:


> Would it be enough to obtain a Non Imm-O visa (and later extensions)?
> The financial requirements are now 65.000 baht/month and 40.000 baht/month for resp. retirement and marriage visa.
> I do people around me nowadays, who have to fear for their visa extension caused by the lower euro/pound.


i have a 1 year visa cause im over 50 i know that if i go the day before it expires i can get another 3 months,would i have to go back to england after that to get another 12 months or can i go to a another country and get a visa,see i dont know any of this thank you roy


----------



## hutchings1909

frogblogger said:


> When you say you, you mean you and your girlfriend, unless she is working?
> 
> It's do-able if the girlfriend isn't too extravagant and you are happy with the simple life. If you are in Thailand right now, how are you finding it? Not having to shell out !00-150 pounds a month on rent makes a big difference.


thanks for the reply,my girlfriend has 3 jobs allat once she makes rugs,shes a hair dresser and she makes fishing nets,she doesnt make that much money but it keeps us going in food,that means i dont have to go to the atm so much,also her uncle is head of the village and runs a loan club and saveings and offers 10% on all money in his bank,the trouble is the pound was worth a lot more 1 year ago.roy


----------



## hutchings1909

BigSkip said:


> It depends on your standard of living....I personally know of thais who live on 6,500b per month, extremely tight by u.s. standards. Can you on 37,000b per month sure.... I actually enjoy a higher standard, but I own a car, rent a 3 bed house with air con & eat out quite often. Life is good.


i have a new vigo so that costs me 8.000 a month,i dont have to pay any rent so thats a big help,im on a 1 year retirement visa so after that i have to go back to england to get another 12 months,here in the village it is cheaper to live than pattaya which is very expensive,i eat all thai food so that is cheap as well,like you said life is good here. ROY


----------



## Cer

hutchings1909 said:


> i have a new vigo so that costs me 8.000 a month,i dont have to pay any rent so thats a big help*,im on a 1 year retirement visa so after that i have to go back to england to get another 12 months*,here in the village it is cheaper to live than pattaya which is very expensive,i eat all thai food so that is cheap as well,like you said life is good here. ROY


The extension of a retirement visa is very simple and is done in Thailand at your local immigration office.The same office where you report every 90 days.
Go about 2-3 weeks before expiring.
Show 800.000 baht on your bank (sitting there for at least 3 months) or a monthly income of 65.000 baht/month (statement from your embassy).
A combination of both is allowed too.
Also show your bankbook with a statement from your bank.
Make sure the bank letter and your bank book balance are the same and should be dated 1 or 2 days before requiring your extension.
Fill in the TM7 for yor inquiry and the TM8 for a re-entry permit.
(if you leave the country without a re-entry,you will loose your 1 year extension and have to start all over again)


----------



## hutchings1909

the trouble is i dont have that sort of money in bank i only get 940 pond a month with my pensions roy


----------



## Guest

As Cer writes above, a combination of both (pension income and deposit) is allowed, and your 940 quid a month goes a fair way towards the required income, so you shouldn't need anything like the 800,000 baht.


----------

